# Amaretto Question



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I love a nice glass of amaretto from time to time, but I hate just drinking it alone. Besides amaretto sours, does anyone else have a nice recipe/mix which includes amaretto?

Thanks!
Jonathan


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NJ Stogie King said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I love a nice glass of amaretto from time to time, but I hate just drinking it alone. Besides amaretto sours, does anyone else have a nice recipe/mix which includes amaretto?
> 
> ...


I like a little Amaretto on the rocks with a stogie now and then...I wouldn't cut it with anything.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I like a little Amaretto on the rocks with a stogie now and then...I wouldn't cut it with anything.


Which stick would you recommend to smoke with the Amaretto?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I had a contest a while back to name a drink I concocted. Don't remember what ended up winning, but I just call it a "Clifford Special"

basically, a jigger each of Di Saronna (the only one to use, IMO), Crown Royal, Southern Comfort and whiskey sour mix. Add some ice, pour in the amount of Sprite to taste, and prepare to have your butt kicked. The 3 liquors mixed in equal portions is quite tasty without any additives if desired. Something about the mix smoothes out the bit of the liquor, but it will put you wobbly-kneed as fast as a good Long Island Tea!

Enjoy


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

SvilleKid said:


> I had a contest a while back to name a drink I concocted. Don't remember what ended up winning, but I just call it a "Clifford Special"
> 
> basically, a jigger each of Di Saronna (the only one to use, IMO), Crown Royal, Southern Comfort and whiskey sour mix. Add some ice, pour in the amount of Sprite to taste, and prepare to have your butt kicked. The 3 liquors mixed in equal portions is quite tasty without any additives if desired. Something about the mix smoothes out the bit of the liquor, but it will put you wobbly-kneed as fast as a good Long Island Tea!
> 
> Enjoy


Wow!! Thats sounds so good!! I am going to have to try that concoction!!! I am going to be flying!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NJ Stogie King said:


> Which stick would you recommend to smoke with the Amaretto?


I like it with an earthy stick like a Bolivar...but experimenting is half the fun.


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

I like Amaretto sombreros and if you want to add a little more kick to it, toss in some vodka too.

Amaretto cherry sour is good too:

Shot of Amaretto
Sour mix
1 tbsp grenadine
Sprite

Chill and pour over crushed ice and add a cherry.

I agree with icehog3, on the rocks by itself!


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

My brother likes a time tested drink called a godfather. 

2 oz Amer/ 2 oz scotch over ice.

It is one smooth drink.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Roasted Toasted Almond is basically a White Russian with the addition of amaretto...


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

In the winter time I love a hot cup of coffee after dinner with a shot of amaretto.

I know a few chicks who love amaretto and pineapple juice.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Miami said:


> My brother likes a time tested drink called a godfather.
> 
> 2 oz Amer/ 2 oz scotch over ice.
> 
> It is one smooth drink.


Famous olde time drink.


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

mmblz said:


> Roasted Toasted Almond is basically a White Russian with the addition of amaretto...


YEAH, YEAH, that's IT!! Thanks mmblz, I couldn't remember the name of that. I used to drink those quite a bit a loooooooong time ago.:tu I think we just called them "Toasted Almonds" but I like your name better.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Fenwick said:


> YEAH, YEAH, that's IT!! Thanks mmblz, I couldn't remember the name of that. I used to drink those quite a bit a loooooooong time ago.:tu I think we just called them "Toasted Almonds" but I like your name better.


toasted almond doesn't have vodka (amaretto, kahlua, cream)
roasted toasted almond does (vodka, amaretto, kahlua, cream)


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

mmblz said:


> toasted almond doesn't have vodka (amaretto, kahlua, cream)
> roasted toasted almond does (vodka, amaretto, kahlua, cream)


Ah, okay. I'm confusing that with a "velvet hammer" which is basically a white russian with amaretto instead of Kahlua. The roasted toasted sounds even better!:tu

Thanks again mmblz, as I had never heard of that!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

another one is a Dr Pepper (flaming or not)
Basic idea is beer and amaretto. Some recipes have coke, flaming ones have 151 rum, there are a lot of variations.
Essentially though the beer and amaretto somehow taste like Dr Pepper...

for more drinks, see here


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Miami said:


> My brother likes a time tested drink called a godfather.
> 
> 2 oz Amer/ 2 oz scotch over ice.
> 
> It is one smooth drink.


:tpd:

Also, my wife likes a Godmother (substitute vodka for scotch).


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

you should try luxardo amaretto neat. I promise it will blow disarranno out of the water


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cherrybomb said:


> you should try luxardo amaretto neat. I promise it will blow disarranno out of the water


Send me a check if it doesn't?


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

I find a lot of people drink this the wrong way, which is at room temp.

For me, it has to be on the rocks or as a Cherry Bomb, with 2 oz's and topped with coke in a rock glass.

I personally don't think drinking this goes well with cigars. I once smoked a Cohiba Siglo IV while drinking this stuff and found it ruined the taste, but hey, that's just my humble opinion.

Also, having one glass is usually enough or your stomach will feel heavy.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's one I like called the "Liver Transplant"
http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/1933


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

duhman said:


> Here's one I like called the "Liver Transplant"
> http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/1933


WOW....that looks tasty and like it would send me to the hospital!!! Damn strong!!!


----------



## flmcgough (Aug 8, 2008)

duhman said:


> Here's one I like called the "Liver Transplant"
> http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/1933


:al

DAMN! Talk about a strong drink...


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Back in my college days we used to drink plenty of Alabama Slammers. As a shot you mix equal parts amaretto, sloe gin, and Southern Comfort. On the rocks you add a splash of OJ. Needless to say I don't do the shots anymore but it does make one heck of a tasty cocktail.


----------

